# If you have small eyes can you wear eyeliner?



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never been able to successfully use eyeliner. I have small, slightly oriental type, eyes. Any eyeliner just makes them look smaller.

Does this mean I should just always avoid eyeliner, and even a "smokey" look. Or is there a trick I'm missing?


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 17, 2009)

I wouldn't line the waterline with dark colors if you have small eyes. You can try to use a white liner or even a concealer in pencil-shape on the waterline, though, as it makes the eye appear larger and more "open".
Also, try tight-lining (applying liner to the underside of the upper lashline) to make your eyes appear larger.

Lining the upper and lower lashlines, especially the upper ones, should be done according to the eye's shape - so it's hard to explain how to do it right without seeing what your eye looks like. There are many tutorials, though, here and on YouTube.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 17, 2009)

^ agree. Most of my friends who have no eyelids tight-line and it doesn't make their eyes look smaller.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never even heard of tight-line until now! I'll give it a go, though it means having to go and buy an eyeliner. Shame. I have to go shopping.

Thanks both!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 17, 2009)

I have small eyes too and eyeliner definitely helps make my eyes look bigger! try winging your liner out at the ends, and gradually making the liner wider at the outer edge. There are lots of good tutorials on you tube - ricebunny in particular is one of my faves.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mamapie* 

 
_I've never even heard of tight-line until now! I'll give it a go, though it means having to go and buy an eyeliner. Shame. I have to go shopping.

Thanks both!_

 
A real shame, ain't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'd suggest you'd go for a pencil for starters, or a gel liner you can use with an angled brush. "Pen" liners are a bit tricky to use for tightlining. It's kinda tickly so it takes a bit of practice to get used to the feeling (but is really efortless in terms of the shape you have to create, you basically just go along the line).


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to be one of those no-eyeliner advocates for small eyes, but looking back...I was so wrong!

I think it's a common misconception that eyeliner makes your eyes look smaller. It's all about placement, really.

I have small eyes myself, and I like to apply eyeliner to the upper lashline (REALLY close to the lashline), and to the outer 1/3 of the bottom lashline. It's important to smudge it out so it looks softer and not so harsh, which is why pencil eyeliner is a good choice. Actually I'd have to say eyeshadow is my liner of preference.

But sometimes, the look calls for lining the entire eye. While I do think the whole tightlining + lash lining for top and bottom lids does overwhelm the eye and make it look a little smaller, it could be the look you're going for...It's just a trade-off between bigger-looking eyes and a sexy, smoldering look.


----------

